# Cinesamples: Tina Guo Legato at SONY, (walkthrough and update live)



## Michael Barry (Oct 9, 2014)

We got the legato update patch back from Native Instruments this morning so as soon as we get it incorporated into our ecommerce servers we will send out the update email - Free Update for all owners of the library.

You can listen to a demo here:
https://soundcloud.com/cinesamples/tina ... to/s-TkX0B

We used some new recording and programming techniques and were able to take out the small phasing issues that happen at crossfades.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Cinesamples: Tina Guo Legato at SONY, First Listen at seamless legato*

Wonderful - thanks Mike. Way to jump on this so quickly. Looking forward to the links. how are you getting the varying vibrato - MW or is it built into Tina's arcs? Thanks again.


----------



## Michael Barry (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Cinesamples: Tina Guo Legato at SONY, First Listen at seamless legato*

The expressiveness is built in. The user has control over the attack of the first note and how loud the legato will be (velocity). Otherwise the engine is doing everything. Just CC 1 and Velocity.

Plays very realistically. Best legato I've played.


----------



## JW (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Cinesamples: Tina Guo Legato at SONY, First Listen at seamless legato*

Excellent work! The demo sounds terrific!


----------



## prodigalson (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Cinesamples: Tina Guo Legato at SONY, First Listen at seamless legato*

sounds amazing! very fluid. But to confirm, there's no control over amount of vibrato?


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Cinesamples: Tina Guo Legato at SONY, First Listen at seamless legato*

Sounds very good. Is this for both the electric and acoustic cello?

It certainly would be cool if there was vibrato control and some kind of force control like spitifre's "Grind" control.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Cinesamples: Tina Guo Legato at SONY, First Listen at seamless legato*



prodigalson @ Thu Oct 09 said:


> sounds amazing! very fluid. But to confirm, there's no control over amount of vibrato?



Michael clearly did say the expressiveness was built in.

Legato sounds very good to me. Amazingly fast turnaround too - feels like only a few weeks ago that they said they'd record the new stuff.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Cinesamples: Tina Guo Legato at SONY, First Listen at seamless legato*



Guy Rowland @ Thu Oct 09 said:


> prodigalson @ Thu Oct 09 said:
> 
> 
> > sounds amazing! very fluid. But to confirm, there's no control over amount of vibrato?
> ...




+1 yea, it is clear expressiveness (vibrato) built in. I am ok with this as I am not a fan of synth vibrato. This instrument will have many uses. And yes - maybe the FASTEST turn around i have seen from a developer. Hats off to you.


----------



## Michael Barry (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Cinesamples: Tina Guo Legato at SONY, First Listen at seamless legato*

For this patch we were concerned with getting Tina's sound more than anything else but using these new techniques we could probably dial in a very specific non vibrato or vibrato sound with "generic" soloists.

We will use this with Cinestrings Pro (Solos).

Either way you will find this patch very realistic to play and sound. Just CC 1 and Velocity controls everything.

Hopefully we get this update up in the next 7-14 days for the end user.


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 9, 2014)

Wonderful!


----------



## Jack Weaver (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Cinesamples: Tina Guo Legato at SONY, First Listen at seamless legato*

Thanks Mike (and Mike) et al. Greatly helps the functionality of the library and our investment in it. 

Here's hoping that you can do the same 'artist' treatment with a similarly iconoclastic violinist. That and this Tina library would make an awesome combination of useful samples. 

Looking forward to seeing what the new CS solo library brings us. 

.


----------



## constaneum (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Cinesamples: Tina Guo Legato at SONY, First Listen at seamless legato*

WAIT A MIN !!!!! Did i hear CineStrings Pro (solos)???? >8o >8o >8o 

OMG !! Pro version is purely a soloist library??? Oh yeah !! Cant Wait !! o=? o=? Will wait for Pro version to be released. Will it be end of this year's release or early next year? :mrgreen:


----------



## Rob Elliott (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Cinesamples: Tina Guo Legato at SONY, First Listen at seamless legato*



Jack Weaver @ Thu Oct 09 said:


> Thanks Mike (and Mike) et al. Greatly helps the functionality of the library and our investment in it.
> 
> Here's hoping that you can do the same 'artist' treatment with a similarly iconoclastic violinist. That and this Tina library would make an awesome combination of useful samples.
> 
> ...




+1


----------



## Sid Francis (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Cinesamples: Tina Guo Legato at SONY, First Listen at seamless legato*

With the solo library you could/will make a lot of children very happy  Suggestion: since controllable vibrato is so hard to achieve/program without phasing issues you Mikes might want to offer different patches of the instruments with at least varying amounts of vib. It would already make a difference for many compositions if I could choose by keyswitch whether I want to hear a straight tone, a mild vibrato or an emotional one. At the moment this might be the best workaround against the dreaded phase problems.


----------



## madbulk (Oct 9, 2014)

Terrific.


----------



## Penthagram (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: Cinesamples: Tina Guo Legato at SONY, First Listen at seamless legato*

Fantastic!

will buy it for sure.

Also impressive quick response from Cinesamples developers, kudos. 

regards,
David.


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Oct 11, 2014)

*Re: Cinesamples: Tina Guo Legato at SONY, First Listen at seamless legato*

I'm curious to see how the solo strings come out with Cinestrings Pro. I would assume there would also be portamento and other articulations for the ensemble strings, but I also wonder if those will be useable at the same time as the main legato/articulation patches. Velocity is already used for the overlays to good effect so I guess legato/portamento speeed should be an additional controller, which I think would make sense since you wouldn't want to use it all the time. The will be a hefty patch though with combined articulations! But I think it's something they need to do, as LASS and Spitfire and others have done.

But back to the solos, I'm also curious about how the vibrato will work. I'm curious why we don't see vibrato rate applied using time machine pro in Kontakt. I'm not sure if speed of playback can be changed while a note is held, but even if it was just for new notes that would be something. Then you still get the natural real vibrato be at veering speeds. Just a thought.


----------



## Michael Barry (Oct 21, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u65HpX5UM9A


The update is live in your user section.

Give us some feedback on this new styled legato!


----------



## 667 (Oct 21, 2014)

Library sounds fantastic, definitely made my to-buy list.

Can you share any more info on these new recording techniques? I appreciate that they might be considered proprietary but would love to know more about it.


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 21, 2014)

Michael Barry @ Tue Oct 21 said:


> Give us some feedback on this new styled legato!



Absolutely great!


----------



## Rob Elliott (Oct 21, 2014)

Michael Barry @ Tue Oct 21 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u65HpX5UM9A
> 
> 
> The update is live in your user section.
> ...





Thanks Mike - can't wait. BTW on your new Downloader for 'updates' - anything special we have to know (i.e. - when it asks for 'location' direct to EXISTING Tina folder)?


----------



## valexnerfarious (Oct 21, 2014)

Id buy just the legato if they would do that


----------



## Michael Barry (Oct 21, 2014)

Rob.

Old users were sent an email with the exact method of installing the new download.
New customers, buying the library after the update, already download an intact version of the library with the legato built in.

Mwb


----------



## Rob Elliott (Oct 21, 2014)

Michael Barry @ Tue Oct 21 said:


> Rob.
> 
> Old users were sent an email with the exact method of installing the new download.
> New customers, buying the library after the update, already download an intact version of the library with the legato built in.
> ...



Ok didn't get it - let me check my spam folder.


----------



## quantum7 (Oct 21, 2014)

Very excited to try the new legatos. I never get update e-mails from CS for some reason, but am glad I found out about it here at VI. Sounds excellent in the video.


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Oct 21, 2014)

Those legatos sound great.

Are they for the acoustic cello only? Or electric as well?

Also, are there all in one patches with the shorts and legato like you do for Cinestrings and your other libraries?


----------



## The Darris (Oct 21, 2014)

Great work MB and congrats on the new legato scripting. The playability looks and sounds great.


----------



## Damon (Oct 21, 2014)

Very nice and expressive! Great job Cinesamples


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Oct 21, 2014)

Any chance you guys would record non-vibrato as well? The vibrato is awesome and very expressive but would be cool to be able to fade to non-vibrato.


----------



## playz123 (Oct 21, 2014)

Lucia Micarelli violin next please!


----------



## Michael Barry (Oct 21, 2014)

Lucia is wonderful - I had her play on some League stuff that was insanely hard and she didnt miss a note.

We already recorded a violinist - a more senior experienced one. The sessions were great.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Oct 22, 2014)

Michael Barry @ Tue Oct 21 said:


> Lucia is wonderful - I had her play on some League stuff that was insanely hard and she didnt miss a note.
> 
> We already recorded a violinist - a more senior experienced one. The sessions were great.




The update is wonderful Mike. This pushed you guys up in my eyes. I only see good things happening from here on out - as a result of what you developed for this 'Tina Legato'. Thanks again. (more details on 'when' for the violin release?)


----------



## Jack Weaver (Oct 22, 2014)

Hey Mike and Mike,

Good stuff on the legato update. Very impressive. 'Way fun. Immediate instrumental glue now. I hope no one else finds out about it. 

The Tino Guo legato is so useful it makes the legato on CineStrings sound pretty antiseptic in relation - and likewise on the CineBrass and CineWinds packages. I'll bet there's some double super secret way to add additional Tina-like legato nki's to the existing brass, strings and winds instrument folders. I'm not advocating eliminating the older legato patches but adding to overall number of patches - making a more emotionally evocative alternative to ones that already work. 

BTW, I never did get the email with installation instructions - not even in my spam folder. Nonetheless it was pretty easy to figure out.

Keep up the good work. Thanks for getting me excited about a sample library again. This is definitely not part of the big gray cloud of more and more stuff that's being offered up these days.

.


----------



## constaneum (Oct 22, 2014)

A "More Senior Experienced" Violinist?? Is it Vanessa Mae????????? o=? o=? Wonder when you'll be able to reveal the Violinist. :mrgreen: 

o/~ o/~ o/~


----------



## Rob Elliott (Oct 22, 2014)

Jack Weaver @ Wed Oct 22 said:


> Hey Mike and Mike,
> 
> Good stuff on the legato update. Very impressive. 'Way fun. Immediate instrumental glue now. I hope no one else finds out about it.
> 
> ...




+kajillion o=<


----------



## Christof (Oct 22, 2014)

I HATE it because you guys are going to ruin my remote cello session service....


----------



## quantum7 (Oct 22, 2014)

I've played the new legatos last night and they sound fantastic! My only complaint is that I wish CS sampled 4 octaves instead of just 3. I really, really, REALLY would have liked the high octave. Why, oh why??? :cry: Can you guys get Tina back in the studio???? 

Other than that- FANTASTIC JOB!!!! :D


----------



## constaneum (Oct 22, 2014)

The Legato sounds really awesome !! By far, this is the best sounding Cello i've heard. Wondering in future you'll add in feature like Portamento/Gliss for this Cello library.


----------



## Damon (Oct 23, 2014)

Okay just my 2 cents here, Cinesamples has done a wonderful job on this library. Personally, I think just a version of the solo acoustic cello with the new legatos and shorts/pizz would be a no brainer to purchase.
The tone and expressiveness of this library from Tinas playing is gorgeous! I'm very close to buying it already but I personally think it's all about the acoustic cello legatos/short notes and being able to play your own stuff with it . 
I think the entire library is awesome but I honestly think you could get more buyers for the acoustic cello as a separate version. 
This is coming from a total Cinesamples fan. Just a thought


----------



## Sid Francis (Oct 23, 2014)

They COULD not sell more, they WOULD definitely since this a place with a also lot of classical interested musicians, who simply have no use for experimental distorted cello (omg) But I also like the expressiveness of the legato patch and the (taken from the video) instant playability and I even don´t need any other articulation: cello legato lines is what I need for my very emotional music and I would be an immediate customer. Very nice to hear that a violin is already in the making!


----------



## playz123 (Oct 23, 2014)

Sid Francis @ Thu Oct 23 said:


> They COULD not sell more, they WOULD definitely since this a place with a also lot of classical interested musicians, who simply have no use for experimental distorted cello (omg) But I also like the expressiveness of the legato patch and the (taken from the video) instant playability and I even don´t need any other articulation: cello legato lines is what I need for my very emotional music and I would be an immediate customer. Very nice to hear that a violin is already in the making!



Couldn't agree more. What Sid has suggested is what I would buy, and all Cinesamples would need to do is repackage the relevant samples and files. I too have no interest in the rest (but with the greatest respect for those who do...and Cinesamples).


----------



## constaneum (Oct 23, 2014)

I'll say it'll be hard for Cinesamples to repackage and sell it as Solo Acoustic Cello library when they're coming up with CineStrings Pro (soloist) in the upcoming release. By releasing a Tina Guo's Solo Acoustic Cello library, it might be a sales redundant once CineStrings Pro has been released. 

Honestly speaking, I'll definitely want Tina Guo to be separated in a few packages like Electric Cello, Acoustic Cello and etc but basing on a slightly more "make sense" kind of marketing deal, I have to go with or kinda agree with Cinesamples' current marketing strategy for Tina Guo's sample library.


----------



## Michael Barry (Oct 23, 2014)

Hey Guys.

I am glad most of you are enjoying the legato.
Mike and I are considering your requests at this point.

If you have more feedback please make an appointment to come over to the studio (LA people) or email me at [email protected].

I've been doing tests to even improve this legato even more.

Tina is no generic cellist, so with this library we were doing our best to capture her sound - as opposed to a generic section player or soloist.


----------



## constaneum (Oct 23, 2014)

That's pretty fast response from Michael. hehe...

For real ?? Possibility of releasing a Solo Acoustic Cello?

Anyway, so looking forward to CineStrings Pro (soloist). Wonder how different will the Soloist's Cello sound compared to Tina's. hmm...

Anyway, any possibility of adding portamendo/gliss for the current Tina library? Portamento/Gliss is quite often used in solo melody lines for Solo Cello & Violin.


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 23, 2014)

As much as I understand some peoples sentiments on having the option of purchasing the Tina Guo library as a separate Acoustic Cello only library,imo what makes this library so interesting is the attempt at including Ms. Guo's various instrumental perspectives and for me this gives a truer representation of the colors and textures TG brings to the table. 

I like the library conceptually, it's almost like she is in the studio. lol

Yeah I'm sure the Acoustic Cello will get the most use but I'm confident the e-Cello and the Ehru will find it's way into some interesting music.
I will buy library as soon as I recover from last month's purchases,for me this looks like an amazing library as it stands right now! =o 
TG's passion while playing Acoustic Cello,Electric Cello and Ehru are all part of what makes Tina so unique. 


:mrgreen:


----------



## SoundTravels (Oct 24, 2014)

Since it's actually being considered, I'll chime in and say I'd buy the "acoustic only" version of the instrument too. I'd *almost* buy the product right now just for the legatos, but the price is a little out of reach for just the legatos, and I don't think I'd use the other side of it too much. Not saying there's no use for the elec. cello and erhu, but it's not a big draw for me. 

Anyhow, great job on the product, it sounds amazing, and totally looking forward to the soloists!!!

ST


----------



## lucor (Oct 24, 2014)

The legato sounds absolutely amazing!
Probably a stupid question from someone who has no clue about scripting: Will you be able to transfer this new scripting technology to the legatos of your other products (like CineStrings)? Or is that impossible?


----------



## Guy Rowland (Oct 24, 2014)

lucor @ Fri Oct 24 said:


> The legato sounds absolutely amazing!
> Probably a stupid question from someone who has no clue about scripting: Will you be able to transfer this new scripting technology to the legatos of your other products (like CineStrings)? Or is that impossible?



FWIW (as someone notoriously fussy over ambient legato) I think the Cinestrings legato is superb. I wouldn't want to touch it, really - you need to add tail to it, but I'm comfortable with that.

I think where there may be some confusion is over the style of legato - Tina's is very expressive with portamento, whereas the Cinestrings legato has very little discernible port, it's just a smooth transition from one note to the next. I suspect (could be wrong) that what is being asked for on this thread is portamento legato in Cinestrings, something as an alternative to the basic legato.


----------



## constaneum (Oct 24, 2014)

If Acoustic Cello from Tina Guo will be released as a separate package, wonder whether the price will be $99? =D


----------



## prodigalson (Oct 29, 2014)

> If Acoustic Cello from Tina Guo will be released as a separate package, wonder whether the price will be $99? =D



Well, looks like the Mikes are really listening to us and coming through with this one! 

Just got an email saying that the Tina Guo Acoustic legato patch would be available separately for $99 AND that if you purchase it you can still get the full library for $99 off.


----------



## jas (Oct 29, 2014)

Yes, I saw it today and am happily downloading now. :D


----------



## PJMorgan (Oct 29, 2014)

prodigalson @ 29th October 2014 said:


> > If Acoustic Cello from Tina Guo will be released as a separate package, wonder whether the price will be $99? =D
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Noticed this last night. I subscribe to the CS Youtube channel & it popped up on my main page. I thought it was a bit of a booboo because there was nothing about it on the website, so not wanting to steel their thunder I thought I'd leave it until today for an official announcement.

Cinesamples have been extremely impressive lately with all these great libraries plus the really informative tutorial & walkthroughs (really loved the Composers Workshop videos too) They're probably the best Sample Library developers out their. Keep up the great work guys.

The Tina Guo Legato Library is a real no brainer at this price.


----------



## SoundTravels (Oct 29, 2014)

Huge props to Cinesamples! This is awesome news. Seriously.

-ST


----------



## prodigalson (Oct 29, 2014)

> not wanting to steel their thunder I thought I'd leave it until today for an official announcement.



well, considering they sent out a mass email I figured they wouldn't mind an excited fan post on the forum! :D 

just finished downloading!!


----------



## PJMorgan (Oct 29, 2014)

prodigalson @ 29th October 2014 said:


> > not wanting to steel their thunder I thought I'd leave it until today for an official announcement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhh...I didn't get the email :(

But no matter, it's definitely forgivable considering the amount of work they've been doing lately


----------



## HardyP (Oct 29, 2014)

prodigalson @ 2014-10-29 said:


> Just got an email saying that the Tina Guo Acoustic legato patch would be available separately for $99 AND that if you purchase it you can still get the full library for $99 off.


Whow... I´m really tempted now! But since I allready have embertones Blakus Cello, I´m not shure I can justify another Solo Cello...


----------



## constaneum (Oct 29, 2014)

In fact, for such price, i was expecting the basic articulation patch to be in (exclude the phrases or loops), not just legato patch. I dont mind the price to increase a bit further to $119 if can have the basic articulations in it. Felt miss out without the basic articulations. Hmmm....


----------



## SeanM1960 (Oct 29, 2014)

For 99 this is a no-brainer. But wait....



constaneum @ Wed Oct 29 said:


> In fact, for such price, i was expecting the basic articulation patch to be in (exclude the phrases or loops), not just legato patch.



You are making it sound like the only articulation patch in the acoustic cello library is legato. Is that true?


----------



## tmm (Oct 29, 2014)

Great that you guys are offering the acoustic legato cello on it's own. That said, I picked up the whole pack last week, because I wanted the legatos. If I'd purchased this week, I would have purchased just the legatos... And completely missed out on what is - by far - my totally unexpected, favorite part of the library: the electric cello. The attack is raw and tight, and the DI is so clean that it feeds very well into other plugins. I suspect I'll be getting a lot of use out of those patches. It's already leading the mix in a song I'm working on.

Oh, and the acoustic cello legato is fantastic too, btw. Thanks so much Mikes and Tina for adding that in!


----------



## constaneum (Oct 30, 2014)

SeanM1960 @ Thu Oct 30 said:


> For 99 this is a no-brainer. But wait....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They only released the legato patch separetely. Just the legato patch for $99. Nothing on the basic articulation patch which is part of the full library. At least this isnt mentioned on the web.


----------



## HardyP (Oct 30, 2014)

constaneum @ 2014-10-30 said:


> They only released the legato patch separetely. Just the legato patch for $99. Nothing on the basic articulation patch which is part of the full library. At least this isnt mentioned on the web.


Hm, at least not as much tempted now than before ...


----------



## MrCambiata (Nov 1, 2014)

I don't mind that it's only legato, better one thing done right :wink: The only thing that makes me hesitate, like already mentioned, is the lack of the range into the last octave, at least through G. I do use these tones and they are quite common. But damn it sounds so good, might pull the triger anyway.


----------



## choc0thrax (Nov 1, 2014)

Pleeeaase sell me the legato patch on its own. Thanks for selling me the legato patch on its own! Why the hell did you sell me the legato patch on its own?!!


----------



## Tatu (Nov 1, 2014)

Wow wow wow! Very nice and no drama when it comes to programming this.

First touch:
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F174843222&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## MrCambiata (Nov 1, 2014)

Beautiful. Thanks for posting


----------



## rottoy (Nov 1, 2014)

Played around with the legato the other day.
Sublime.

http://clyp.it/xkhcufpy


----------



## rapa (Nov 1, 2014)

As others have said, this is a wonderful library to play and listen to. However I do also miss the last high octave of the instruments range. Really enjoyable and inspiring to play. Thank you Cinesamples.


----------



## josepharena (Nov 2, 2014)

Just bought. There are few words I can add.

It simply sounds excelent.


----------



## benmrx (Nov 2, 2014)

This Legato is definitely a big step up IMO. Way to go!! My only hope now is that they can release the regular "articulations" patch as well in another separate library. I think $100 is a great price for the legato, so I'm not asking them to include the additional patch in with the legato, but to offer the "articulations" patch on its own. 

If you hadn't done such an amazing job with this solo cello there wouldn't be anything to ask for. It's got a great, emotive sound, but I don't ever see myself using the sound design stuff which is really the bulk of the library.

Doesn't hurt to ask right? 

Anyways, if it isn't possible, maybe at least something to consider when you do the violin and hopefully viola. Give us two options, one for the whole library, and one for those of us simply looking for a more traditional solo instrument.


----------



## Niah (Nov 2, 2014)

What about an Erhu legato patch as expressive and musical as this cello legato?


----------



## benmrx (Nov 2, 2014)

I just think it's funny this Legato was somewhat of an afterthought, and you've managed to sort of 'crack the code' here and now everyone (including myself) wants more. There's something going on with the recording/scripting that that needs to be exploited more.


----------



## Michael Barry (Nov 2, 2014)

Tatu, That was a lovely demonstration.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 2, 2014)

Niah @ Sun Nov 02 said:


> What about an Erhu legato patch as expressive and musical as this cello legato?



+1 on this. This legato patch is a step forward for sure. As others have expressed - another half octave range would be wonderful (I have bought the FULL instrument and would be willing to pay extra for the additional range - it's that good.)


----------



## Lassi Tani (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm almost pressing the buy button. Thinking of buying first the legato patch and then the rest of the library. Will we get a violin too?


----------



## IvanP (Nov 8, 2014)

Hey Mikes 

Really tempted on this one.

One quick question though: How many phrases are we talking about on each patch? 

Specially on the acoustic cello and rhythmic loops. 

Thank you in advance! The sound is gorgeous. 

Ivan


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 13, 2014)

Hey Mikes - just quickly - I haven't purchased a library (with this NEW legato patch) that has been so thoroughly used so quickly after purchased. Simple stunning results you have gotten on this new legato patch.

It's so good - I need the additional high end range (at least a half octave). You cannot charge too much to provide this! Seriously. It's that good. Are you considering doing the extra range (new recordings not pitch shifting)?

Thanks again for raising the bar on solo instruments - the final frontier IMHO for sampling.


----------



## quantum7 (Nov 13, 2014)

Rob Elliott @ Thu Nov 13 said:


> Hey Mikes - just quickly - I haven't purchased a library (with this NEW legato patch) that has been so thoroughly used so quickly after purchased. Simple stunning results you have gotten on this new legato patch.
> 
> It's so good - I need the additional high end range (at least a half octave). You cannot charge too much to provide this! Seriously. It's that good. Are you considering doing the extra range (new recordings not pitch shifting)?
> 
> Thanks again for raising the bar on solo instruments - the final frontier IMHO for sampling.



I also asked the Mikes about going up another half-octave. Let's keep our fingers crossed. I'm currently writing for Tina Guo and that extra half octave would REALLY come in handy. Tina can hit those high notes like butter and the library would be the better for it to get those extra notes.


----------



## jaeroe (Nov 13, 2014)

The legato is fantastic. Fantastic job! Would really really love the ability to control some vibrato. Would pay extra for it.


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Nov 14, 2014)

jaeroe @ Thu Nov 13 said:


> The legato is fantastic. Fantastic job! Would really really love the ability to control some vibrato. Would pay extra for it.



Yeah that's the one thing holding me back. Would love a non-vib fade.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 14, 2014)

Echoes in the Attic @ Fri Nov 14 said:


> jaeroe @ Thu Nov 13 said:
> 
> 
> > The legato is fantastic. Fantastic job! Would really really love the ability to control some vibrato. Would pay extra for it.
> ...



On a 'solo' instrument - I have yet to hear this done convincingly - but if anyone can, given what they have accomplished on the current legato patch...... =o


----------

